# Kind of depressing



## WinterandSummer (Nov 29, 2015)

Hello all, so if you know me I had two birds winter and summer well recently winter has passed away, I took her to the vet to late. So after a night of crying winter passed the next day. Summer on the other hand is healthy but the only thing is she wants nothing to do with me like she is upset at me for something. She won't eat or train like she used to now that winter is gone. It makes me sad knowing I won't have a bird that loves me like I love it.

P.S. I put this in the training/on ding because I want to know how to help summer.


----------



## Kathryn (Nov 19, 2011)

Summer will need time to grieve for her friend. Once she's had time to adjust and recover, she'll be able to bond and train with you again.

I'm so sorry for your and Summers loss :hug:


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I'm sorry for your loss of Winter. :hug:

You need to spend your time right now doing everything you can to help Summer through her mourning period. Sit next to her cage and sing, read and talk to her. Give her as much TLC as you possibly can.
Summer is sad and depressed and right now she's depending on you for your understanding and support.

Just like people, it is going to take Summer time before she starts feeling better again. You may want to consider getting her another friend in a month or so. If you do, please be sure to quarantine it for a minimum of 45 days.

Quarantine means housing your new bird in a different cage in a different room as far away as possible from the room where your current bird(s) are housed.
Budgies mask symptoms when they are ill. Symptoms may not show up for over two weeks. 
Often you will not even realize your bird is not well. Many budgie illnesses are airborne which is why you need to quarantine your new bird in a completely different room.

It is also a good idea to always take a new budgie in to see an Avian Vet for a "well-birdie" check-up. This allows you to develop a good relationship with the vet and the vet can establish a baseline for your bird in case of any future illnesses or injuries.

Best wishes.*


----------



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

Hi, I am sorry you were too late in getting your budgie to the vet.
Winter is now Pain free and with our Angel flock. You need to move on now and be there to help Summer as much a you can.
Budgies do grieve when they lose a mate. Have you thought about getting another budgie to keep Winter company?
If you don't decide to get another budgie then you need to work slowly but calmly on bonding with her.
http://talkbudgies.com/artticles-budgie-training-bonding/315073-positive-reinforcement-training.html


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

Sorry to hear your Winter has gone....:hug:


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

Summer is a little sad at the moment and Summer needs to grieve from the loss of little Winter...

I am very sorry for the loss of Winter..

In the mean time you could spend time with Summer and talk to her.... You could play some soft music for her as well...Give her lots of love and tender care... You need to be there for Summer and comfort her...Maybe later on you can get a new friend for Summer. If you do you will have to take things slowly so Summer gets use to a new bird and also both birds to bond with you...



There is a bridge connecting Heaven and Earth.
It is called the Rainbow Bridge because of all its beautiful colors.
Just this side of the Rainbow Bridge there is a land of meadows,
hills and valleys with lush green grass.
When a beloved pet dies, the pet goes to this place.
There is always food and water and warm spring weather.
The old and frail animals are young again.
Those who were sick, hurt or in pain are made whole again.
There is only one thing missing,
they are not with their special person who loved them so much on earth.
So each day they run and play until the day comes
when one suddenly stops playing and looks up!
The nose twitches! The ears are up!
The eyes are staring and this one runs from the group!
You have been seen and when you and your special friend meet,
you take him in your arms and hug him.
He licks and kisses your face again and again -
and you look once more into the eyes of your best friend and trusting
friend.
Then they cross over to the Rainbow Bridge together never again to be apart.​


----------



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

As you have had the unfortunate and painful loss of one of your budgies recently it may help to start to get an Emergency First Aid Kit together and start to put away a small amount of money each week for a Avian Vet Emergency if it occurs in the future.:budgie:


----------



## WinterandSummer (Nov 29, 2015)

Thank you guys for the support for Summer and I, I should have posted this sooner because winter has been dead for about a week but I wasn't sure of when or how to help summer. Thank you guys for the help, I may buy her more millet to help her.


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

I'm terribly sorry to hear of your loss of darling little Winter :hug: 

If you'd like, you can post a tribute to her in the "In Memory" section of the forums. 

As Deborah said, Summer will be sad for a while and it's good she has you to help her through her grief. 

I agree completely with all the advice given and I sincerely hope that you both feel better soon! 

Feel free to keep us posted on how things progress


----------

